

Bank of America - Why I'm Switching - Gankstaboo
http://vsd20c.blogspot.com/2010/12/bank-of-america-why-im-switching.html

======
dmazin
Oddly, I have always received absolutely excellent customer service from Bank
of America, except for the guy who half-threatened me that I was going to ruin
my life the second I canceled my credit monitoring service. They were very
helpful for all my card misplacements as well as the time I had to dispute a
charge.

However, I do not think their web/ATM interface comes close to others (like
Wells Fargo, have you seen that shit? Their ATM UI is beautiful) and I do not
support them locking my money from WikiLeaks. I've been looking at Electric
Orange and Schwab, both of which are free and have the same APR.

~~~
byoung2
I've had great customer service from Bank of America for the most part. I
switched from Washington Mutual to Wells Fargo to Bank of America in search of
better customer service, and B of A is the best so far. I have 2 personal
checking, 1 savings, 1 health savings, 2 credit cards, 1 joint checking, 1
IRA, 1 business checking, and a mortgage through Bank of America, and I
wouldn't think of switching.

That said, I've found with any bank the quality of service improves as your
balance increases. All of the problems the original poster mentioned go away
when your average daily balance is $10k or more. At that point every
interaction with a teller is an opportunity to upsell you on CD's, IRA's,
wealth management, etc. Plus, they are making enough from investing your money
to justify paying someone $20/hour to talk to you.

~~~
dmazin
Actually, I've averaged about $200 at most throughout all my accounts for all
the times I've asked BoA for help.

~~~
byoung2
I think this is what sets BofA apart from the others. When I had bad service
at Washington Mutual or Wells Fargo, I had a far lower average daily balance
than you (before my business took off, my account balance rarely reached 3
digits). Bank of America was the one bank that treated me with respect even
when I was broke, and for that they've earned my business for life.

------
newyorker
Never knew banks can take away your teller right? - And then charge you for
it?

Is that equivalent to Paypal locking your account?

~~~
byoung2
There must be more to the story...it sounds like they converted his account to
an eBanking account (which has no fees, minimum balance, or direct deposit
requirements, but also no teller access). He most likely inquired about ways
to eliminate monthly maintenance fees, and agreed to the switch without
realizing he lost teller access.

